# enviar / mandar



## tvdxer

¿Cuál se usa más en España y cuál en Latinoamerica, o no hay preferencias regionales?


----------



## lazarus1907

tvdxer said:


> ¿Cuál se usa más en España y cuál en Latinoamerica*?* *¿O* no hay preferencias regionales?


A menos que alguien haya vivido en América y en España durante un tiempo, dudo que nadie pueda responder a esa prengunta. Si nos das unas frases, seguro que podemos darte nuestra impresión personal.

Por cierto: la preposición versus y su abreviatura "vs." son anglicismos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

tvdxer said:


> ¿Cuál se usa más en España y cuál en Latinoamerica, o no hay preferencias regionales?


En la Región Pampeana (Argentina) usamos en el habla cotidiana exclusivamente mandar, y enviar queda relegado al lenguaje formal, generalmente escrito, aunque todos la entendemos en el lenguaje hablado.

A la inversa, yo evito usar "mandar" cuando le escribo a no-argentinos, puesto que he tenido reacciones adversas, ya que en regiones que no puedo listar "mandar" sólo se entiende como comandar y encomendar.


----------



## atenea_84

En España se usan por igual, por lo menos en mi zona. No hay preferencia por ninguno y ninguno suena más culto o más informal.


----------



## mirx

En México hay una leve tendencia a utilizar más a menudo "mandar".

A aunque hay gente que "manda envios"


----------



## Eloy1988

Yo los uso indistintamente.


----------



## Uly

En el caribe se usa *mandar* para ciertas cosas y *enviar* para otras.  Por ejemplo uno puede mandar a su hijo a la tienda para comprar leche, pero no lo puede enviar.  Una persona mandona es la que manda mucho en el trabajo, etcétera, no que envía a la gente. Uno se puede mandar un plato de arroz con frijoles, pero no se lo puede enviar.  Y por fin, uno puede mandar a alguien al infierno, pero no lo puede enviar


----------



## cherryblossom417

No creo que la diferencia en uso sea regional, sino de registro.  El término 'enviar' pertenece a un registro un poco más alto que 'mandar', y es un escrito/situación más formal se preferiría 'enviar'.


----------



## Wintercrossing

En mi región, mandar es visto como una palabra que solo la dictan los militares,e.j. haga esto, haga lo otro. 

Y enviar para cualquier otra encomienda, ej. envía este sobre.


----------



## ovejanegra

Wintercrossing said:


> En mi región, mandar es visto como una palabra que solo la dictan los militares



¿Cuál es tu región?


----------



## Wintercrossing

ovejanegra said:


> ¿Cuál es tu región?



Cantabria.

Pero claro esta que no aclaré que tipo de personas  lo hacían, por lo general lo suelen decir/pensar los insumisos, los de la izquierda... en fin.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

En Venezuela, especificamente en la región del Zulia, hace poco me enteré que utilizan el termino "mandar" con una connotación sexual. Simplemente por eso, yo opté por utilizar ultimamente Enviar.
En general creo que se utiliza indiferentemente, aunque por supuesto hay ocasiones en donde no cabe alguna de las dos.
p.e.
Te voy a enviar/mandar una carta (caben las dos)
con la diferencia que tal ves el envio sea por correo, y mandarla seria con algun conocido.(pero es discutible)

El ejemplo del hijo es bien claro, no puede enviar al niño a la bodega, pero lo puede mandar.

Pensandolo bien, creo que se pueden diferenciar en cuando a si es un objeto ó una persona.
por ejemplo, enviar a una persona no suena muy bien.(en como si fuera un paquete)
en cambio enviar/mandar objetos , es indiferente el uso.
no creen?
Saludos


----------



## Wintercrossing

Bueno aquí va otra cosilla, mis padre suele usar mandar si quiere que hagamos algo dentro de casa, por e.j. "Ven que te voy a mandar hacer algo". Sin embargo, si hay que hacer algo fuera, suele decir:"Ven que te voy a enviar hacer algo"

En fin que hoy sentí que mi hermana era un sobre...


----------



## pejeman

En México usamos más mandar que enviar, sobre todo porque a lo que no nos gusta lo mandamos a la chingada, no lo enviamos. Y eso lo hacemos todo el día, todo el año.

Saludos.


----------



## prlily

lazarus1907 said:


> A menos que alguien haya vivido en América y en España durante un tiempo, dudo que nadie pueda responder a esa prengunta. Si nos das unas frases, seguro que podemos darte nuestra impresión personal.
> 
> Por cierto: la preposición versus y su abreviatura "vs." son anglicismos.


----------



## prlily

En Puerto Rico se usa mucho "mandar".  Enviar se usa en tono mas formal.


----------



## XIKA

Hola
yo uso más "enviar". En catalán existe sólo "enviar", y por extensión y costumbre cuando hablo/escribo en castellano también uso ese verbo. 


saludos


----------



## prlily

Muy interesante las diferencias regionales.  En Puerto Rico, por ejemplo, un "mandón" es un hombre que dá muchas órdenes.  Pero "envíamos" correspondencia y hacemos "mandados" para personas (nos mandan a hacer algo).  A mí me parece muy lógico.  Saludos.


----------



## Escena

lazarus1907 said:


> A menos que alguien haya vivido en América y en España durante un tiempo, dudo que nadie pueda responder a esa prengunta. Si nos das unas frases, seguro que podemos darte nuestra impresión personal.
> 
> Por cierto: la preposición versus y su abreviatura "vs." son anglicismos.


 

*versus*. Esta preposición, que en latín significaba ‘hacia’, adquirió en el lenguaje jurídico inglés, ya en el siglo xv, el valor de ‘contra’, y con este sentido se usa frecuentemente en el español de hoy: _«Kaspárov ‘versus’ Deep Blue: ¿quién ganará la partida?»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 21.5.97); _«Odiosas dicotomías: habla popular _versus_ lengua de cultura, lenguas primitivas _versus_ lenguas avanzadas»_ (Ninyoles _Idiomas _[Esp. 1977]). Aparece a menudo en la forma abreviada _vs.:_ _«Para hoy se prevé igualmente la confirmación de los escenarios de los partidos Colegiales vs. Olimpia y San Lorenzo vs. Guaraní»_ (_Abc_ [Par.] 7.11.00). Aunque no es censurable su empleo —pues palabras españolas como _adversario,_ procedentes en latín de la misma raíz que _versus,_ presentan el rasgo semántico de confrontación—, se recomienda sustituir este latinismo anglicado por la preposición española _contra_ o por la locución preposicional _frente a_.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola

“Su jefe lo envió a México.“
Creo que se debe corregir a las
Siguientes frases. 

¿Son correctas ?

→　Su jefe le mandó a España.
→Su jefe le envió a ir a España.
Hiro Sasaki 

​


----------



## lamartus

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola
> 
> “Su jefe lo envió a México.“
> Creo que se debe corregir a las
> Siguientes frases.
> 
> ¿Son correctas ?
> 
> →　Su jefe le*/lo* mandó a España.
> →Su jefe le*/lo *envióa ir a España.  / *Su jefe le mandó ir a España *
> Hiro Sasaki
> 
> ​



Espero que te sirva. Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias

saludos 


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

De acuerdo con Lamartus. Sólo para aclarar la diferencia en la acepción de mandar en las dos oraciones.

Su jefe *lo envió* a México (lo _destinó_ a México)
Su jefe *le mandó* ir a España (_le_ _ordenó _a él viajar a España)

Saludos,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## akkleptos

Saludos a todos.

Ciertamente, al menos en México "mandar" es casi siempre preferido en el habla cotidiana informal a "enviar", que es más frecuente en textos formales, publicidad, etc.

Verbigracia:

_-Mi tío me mandó un dinero desde Estados Unidos._
_-Señorita Vélez, envíe por favor los contratos al ingeniero._

Cabe mencionar que el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española de la lengua reconoce la acepción "Enviar a alguien o remitir algo" (así como la muy usual en México "Cumplir o hacer cumplir lo significado por el infinitivo"):

_-Dicen que un narco(traficante) lo mandó matar._

Existe también el ligero matiz de diferencia antes señalado respecto a "mandar" a una persona a un lugar, y "enviar" un objeto (aparentemente porque se puede "mandar" -ordenar- a una persona ir a algún lugar, mientras que el objeto tiene que ser "enviado").

Por lo que respecta a la preferencia de uso, en México (al menos en los estados de Michoacán, Jalisco, México y otros del centro-occidente del país) diría que se pueden usar intercambiablemente sin temor. Todo lo más, al interlocutor "enviar" puede parecerle innecesariamente formal.

Espero que esta información resulte de utilidad.


----------



## LeaM

akkleptos said:


> Saludos a todos.
> 
> Ciertamente, al menos en México "mandar" es casi siempre preferido en el habla cotidiana informal a "enviar", que es más frecuente en textos formales, publicidad, etc.
> 
> Verbigracia:
> 
> _-Mi tío me mandó un dinero desde Estados Unidos._
> _-Señorita Vélez, envíe por favor los contratos al ingeniero._
> 
> Cabe mencionar que el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española de la lengua reconoce la acepción "Enviar a alguien o remitir algo" (así como la muy usual en México "Cumplir o hacer cumplir lo significado por el infinitivo"):
> 
> _-Dicen que un narco(traficante) lo mandó matar._
> 
> Existe también el ligero matiz de diferencia antes señalado respecto a "mandar" a una persona a un lugar, y "enviar" un objeto (aparentemente porque se puede "mandar" -ordenar- a una persona ir a algún lugar, mientras que el objeto tiene que ser "enviado").
> 
> Por lo que respecta a la preferencia de uso, en México (al menos en los estados de Michoacán, Jalisco, México y otros del centro-occidente del país) diría que se pueden usar intercambiablemente sin temor. Todo lo más, al interlocutor "enviar" puede parecerle innecesariamente formal.
> 
> Espero que esta información resulte de utilidad. Me ha servido mucho.  Muchas gracias.


----------



## margorita

Muy interesante las diferencias regionales.  En Puerto Rico, por  ejemplo, un "mandón" es un hombre que dá muchas órdenes.  Pero  "envíamos" correspondencia y hacemos "mandados" para personas (nos  mandan a hacer algo).  A mí me parece muy lógico.  Saludos.


----------



## Pixidio

Por acá, usamos indistintamente mandar o enviar... "Te mandé/envié un _inbox_". 

También mandar significa "dar órdenes" y en ese sentido es irremplazable, y mucho menos por "enviar".


----------



## saeca

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​

¡Hola a todos!
¿Por favor alguien me puede despejar esta duda gramatical?

¿Qué es lo correcto "yo *envío a *mi mensajero delante de ti" o "envío mi mensajero delante de ti"?
Porque he encontrado esta frase de las dos formas. 
Pienso que lo correcto sería con preposición, enviar a, mandar a, ¿no?

Igual en esta frase:
Señor Dios, envíanos (¿a?) tus santos ángeles, como enviaste (¿a?) dos ángeles al sepulcro para anunciar tu resurrección y como mandaste (¿a?) un Ángel para librar a San Pedro de la cárcel. 

Mil gracias.


----------



## chileno

envío a...


----------



## saeca

Gracias chileno.
Supongo que aquí también falta la "a", ¿correcto?

"la fuerza divina superó (a) la debilidad humana. Es la fuerza del amor y del perdón, la que vence (a) todo el mal del mundo".

Gracias.


----------



## chileno

Sí. Así lo escribiría yo. Aunque no estoy seguro de que sea gramaticalmente correcto.


----------



## osa_menor

saeca said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> ¿Por favor alguien me puede despejar esta duda gramatical?
> 
> ¿Qué es lo correcto "yo *envío a *mi mensajero delante de ti" o "envío mi mensajero delante de ti"?
> Porque he encontrado esta frase de las dos formas.
> Pienso que lo correcto sería con preposición, enviar a, mandar a, ¿no?
> 
> Igual en esta frase:
> Señor Dios, envíanos (¿a?) tus santos ángeles, como enviaste (¿a?) dos  ángeles al sepulcro para anunciar tu resurrección y como mandaste (¿a?)  un Ángel para librar a San Pedro de la cárcel.
> 
> Mil gracias.


Hola *saeca*:
*Enviar* y *mandar* aquí son verbos transitivos. 
En los ejemplos se usan con complementos directos de persona. Así es correcto el uso de la preposición "a".

_Envío a mi hijo.
Envío una carta._

 Si el objeto directo es una paloma mensajera - en este caso no lo sé.  Tal vez cuando las palomas tienen nombres, se usa "enviar a".

Como el tema es *enviar/mandar a...* hay que abrir otro hilo para *superar* y *vencer*.

Saludos


----------



## ukimix

saeca said:


> ¿Qué es lo correcto "yo *envío a *mi mensajero delante de ti"  o "envío mi mensajero delante de ti" ?



Me parece que lo correcto es 'envío mi mensajero'. Por que el mensajero es lo enviado (complemento directo). Si la oración incluyese el destinatario del envío, se lo vería más claramente: "Yo envío mi mensajero delante de ti', al (*a-*el) comité de bienvenida". Aquí el complemento indirecto es 'el comité de bienvenida' y es propiamente *a quien *se envía al mensajero, el cual es el objeto enviado. Saludo.  

Igual con lo de los ángeles. "Dios envió sus angeles al sepulcro... " Saludo.

Nota: También se ve en la oración más simple: "Yo le envío a Oscar mi mensajero delante de ti"


----------



## osa_menor

ukimix said:


> Lo correcto es 'envío mi mensajero'. Por que el mensajero es lo enviado (complemento directo). Si la oración incluye el destinatario del envío, se lo ve más claramente: "Yo envío mi mensaje delante de tí, *a *nuestra reunión de las 2 de la tarde". Aquí el complemento indirecto es 'nuestra reunión de las dos de la tarde' y es propiamente *a quien *se envía al mensajero, el cual es el objeto enviado. Saludo.
> 
> Igual con lo de los ángeles. "Dios envió sus angeles al sepulcro... " Saludo.


Hola ukimix:

Esto no lo entiendo. 
La RAE dice:





> *enviar**.* (Del lat. tardío _inviāre_).
> *1.* tr. Encomendar* a alguien* que vaya a alguna parte.


(_La_ _negrita es mía_)

Un saludo


----------



## dexterciyo

De acuerdo con Osa.

Al tratarse de un complemento directo de persona concreto, exige el uso de la preposición "*a*".

Un saludo.


----------



## ukimix

osa_menor said:


> Hola ukimix:
> 
> Esto no lo entiendo.
> La RAE dice_La_ _negrita es mía_)
> 
> Un saludo



Hola osa, 

Supon que encomiendas a tu hermana tu carro. El carro es el objeto directo, esto es, lo encomendado. Tu hermana es la persona a la que encomiendas el carro; ella es pues el objeto indirecto. Tú no dices: "encomiendo *a *mi carro a mi hermana", (esto es, no antepones la preposición 'a' a 'mi carro'; sino que dices: "Encomiento a mi hermana mi carro" o "Encomiendo mi carro a mi hermana"; la preposición 'a' tiene la función de especificar quién es el destinatario de la acción, a quién se la dirige o sobre quién recae. Pasa lo mismo con 'enviar'; no dices "Envío a mi mensajero al grupo de la izquierda", sino "Envío mi mensajero al grupo de la izquierda". Es como yo lo veo. Saludo.


----------



## ACQM

ukimix said:


> Hola osa,
> 
> Supon que encomiendas a tu hermana tu carro. El carro es el objeto directo, esto es, lo encomendado. Tu hermana es la persona a la que encomiendas el carro; ella es pues el objeto indirecto. Tú no dices: "encomiendo *a *mi carro a mi hermana", (esto es, no antepones la preposición 'a' a 'mi carro'; sino que dices: "Encomiento a mi hermana mi carro" o "Encomiendo mi carro a mi hermana"; la preposición 'a' tiene la función de especificar quién es el destinatario de la acción, a quién se la dirige. Es como yo lo veo. Saludo.



Pero un carro no es una persona. Cuando el OD es una persona, en español añadimos la preposición "a": "Llevo un libro", "Llevo a Pedro en coche".


----------



## osa_menor

ukimix said:


> Hola osa,
> 
> Supon que encomiendas a tu hermana tu carro. El carro es el objeto directo, esto es, lo encomendado. Tu hermana es la persona a la que encomiendas el carro; ella es pues el objeto indirecto. Tú no dices: "encomiendo *a *mi carro a mi hermana", (esto es, no antepones la preposición 'a' a 'mi carro'; sino que dices: "Encomiento a mi hermana mi carro" o "Encomiendo mi carro a mi hermana"; la preposición 'a' tiene la función de especificar quién es el destinatario de la acción, a quién se la dirige. Es como yo lo veo. Saludo.


Pero el carro no es una persona. Claro que no uso "a".

Un saludo

Edito: Hola ACQM, no había visto tu mensaje


----------



## ukimix

mmm ahora estoy dudando y ya no lo veo tan claro. El CORDE registra tres casos para 'envío mi mensajero' todos de un mismo texto, La Biblia (a lo mejor me suena por eso): 



> Párrafo nº 1.
> 
> HE aquí, yo
> 
> envío mi mensajero
> 
> , el cual preparará el camino delante de mí: y luego vendrá á su templo el Señor á quien vosotros buscáis, y el ángel del pacto, á quien deseáis vosotros. He aquí viene, ha dicho Jehová de los ejércitos.
> 
> ¿Y quién podrá sufrir el tiempo de su venida? ó ¿quién podrá estar cuando él se mostrará? Porque él es como fuego purificador, y como jabón de lavadores.
> 
> Y sentarse ha para afinar y limpiar la plata: porque limpiará los hijos de Leví, los afinará como á oro y como á plata; y ofrecerán á Jehová ofrenda con justicia.
> 
> Y será suave á Jehová la ofrenda de Judá y de Jerusalem, como en los días pasados, y como en los años antiguos.
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AÑO:1909AUTOR:AnónimoTÍTULO:Biblia Reina-ValeraPAÍS:ESPAÑATEMA:17.BibliasPUBLICACIÓN:Intra Text Digital Library (Roma), 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Párrafo nº 2.Porque éste es de quien está escrito: He aquí, yo
> 
> envío mi mensajero
> 
> delante de tu faz, Que aparejará tu camino delante de ti.
> De cierto os digo, que no se levantó entre los que nacen de mujeres otro mayor que Juan el Bautista; mas el que es muy más pequeño en el reino de los cielos, mayor es que Él.
> 
> Desde los días de Juan el Bautista hasta ahora, al reino de los cielos se hace fuerza, y los valientes lo arrebatan.
> 
> Porque todos los profetas y la ley hasta Juan profetizaron.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AÑO:1909AUTOR:AnónimoTÍTULO:Biblia Reina-ValeraPAÍS:ESPAÑATEMA:17.BibliasPUBLICACIÓN:Intra Text Digital Library (Roma), 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Párrafo nº 3.
> 
> 
> Este es de quien está escrito: He aquí,
> 
> envío mi mensajero
> 
> delante de tu faz, El cual aparejará tu camino delante de ti.
> 
> Porque os digo que entre los nacidos de mujeres, no hay mayor profeta que Juan el Bautista: mas el más pequeño en el reino de los cielos es mayor que Él.
> 
> Y todo el pueblo oyéndole, y los publicanos, justificaron á Dios, bautizándose con el bautismo de Juan.
> 
> Mas los Fariseos y los sabios de la ley, desecharon el consejo de Dios contra sí mismos, no siendo bautizados de Él.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AÑO:1909AUTOR:AnónimoTÍTULO:Biblia Reina-ValeraPAÍS:ESPAÑATEMA:17.BibliasPUBLICACIÓN:Intra Text Digital Library (Roma), 2002



No registra ninguno para 'envío a mi mensajero', pero sí los encuentro en otras versiones de la Biblia. Así que ustedes deben estar en lo cierto, pero aún no me convenzo de que sea un error no incluir la 'a'.


----------



## chileno

Bueno, después de leer un buen rato, para mí es un poco diferente decir.

Envío mi mensajero delante de ti.

Envío *a* mi mensajero delante de ti *para* que te guíe.

Estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## osa_menor

¿Qué dice la Biblia de 1909 en cuanto a *"enviar a los ángeles*"? ¿También sin "a"?


----------



## ukimix

osa_menor said:


> ¿Qué dice la Biblia de 1909 en cuanto a *"enviar a los ángeles*"? ¿También sin "a"?



Tranquila. No puedes negar que también dice "enviaré mi mensajero". De modo que lo que hace falta es una explicación, no preguntas retóricas.


----------



## osa_menor

ukimix said:


> Tranquila. No puedes negar que también dice "enviaré mi mensajero". De modo que lo que hace falta es una explicación, no preguntas retóricas.


No es una pregunta retórica. Quizás suena así porque mi español no es muy bueno, pero he preguntado en serio. 
Pensé que tal vez en esta edición de la Biblia no usan el OD de persona con "a", porque se trate de seres no humanos.

Edito: He encontrado el texto de esta edición de la Biblia en la Red. También escriben "vió dos ángeles".  

Un saludo cordial


----------



## ukimix

osa_menor said:


> No es una pregunta retórica. Quizás suena así porque mi español no es muy bueno, pero he preguntado en serio.
> Pensé que tal vez en esta edición de la Biblia no usan el OD de persona con "a", porque se trate de seres no humano.
> 
> Edito: He encontrado el texto de esta edición de la Biblia en la red. También escriben "vió dos ángeles".
> 
> Un saludo cordial



Entiendo y por favor disculpa el malentendido. El CORDE no arroja registros ni para "envió a dos/sus ángeles" ni para "envió dos/sus ángeles". En cambio encuentro este caso: 



> Párrafo nº 1.Y no contento aquel piadoso Señor con este favor y regalo, á la media noche envió sus ángeles para que los recreasen del trabajo pasado, y les proveyesen de mantenimiento. Dende ahí vinieron á la ciudad, y contaron á los fieles las maravillas de Dios, y levantando las manos al cielo le daban gracias de todo corazón.- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AÑO:1583AUTOR:Granada, Fray Luis deTÍTULO:Segunda parte de la Introducción del Símbolo de la FePAÍS:ESPAÑATEMA:17.Mística y asc .ticaPUBLICACIÓN:Fr. Justo Cuervo, Imprenta de la Hija de Gómez Fuentenebro (Madrid), 1908



Y como los ángeles probablemente no existan y en cambio los soldados sí y son enviados con frecuencia, encuentro varios casos para 'envió sus soldados' tanto como para 'envió a sus soldados'. Para mí es claro que si se trata d eun nombre propio, debo usar 'a', como en: "Envié a Carlos a tomarse el examen médico"; pero no es claro el caso del mensajero. Saludo


----------



## dexterciyo

_"Envié a mi hermana"_

¿Formularías la frase sin la preposición en este caso?


----------



## osa_menor

ukimix said:


> ...
> Y como los ángeles probablemente no existan y en cambio los soldados sí y son enviados con frecuencia, encuentro varios casos para 'envío sus soldados' tanto como para 'envió a sus soldados'. Para mí es claro que si se trata de un nombre propio, debo usar 'a', como en: "Envié a Carlos a tomarse el examen médico"; pero no es claro el caso del mensajero. Saludo


Sí, tienes razón, no es claro este caso.
Saludo
_(Respecto a los ángeles, yo sí creo que existen, pero esto es otro tema.)_


----------



## ukimix

dexterciyo said:


> _"Envié a mi hermana"_
> 
> ¿Formularías la frase sin la preposición en este caso?



Es claro que lleva preposición. Pero no resuelve la duda de los casos de los nombres genéricos como 'soldado', 'mensajero'.


----------



## osa_menor

Tal vez el extracto siguiente del DPD puede ayudarnos:


> *a2*. Preposición. Se exponen a continuación las cuestiones dudosas más frecuentes que plantea su uso:
> *1. a* + *complemento directo.* Hay casos en que su presencia es forzosa, casos en que no debe utilizarse y casos en que puede aparecer o no.
> ...
> *1.2.* Doble uso:
> ...*
> d)* Cuando el complemento directo  de persona precedido de preposición coincide en la oración con otro  complemento que también la lleva (por ejemplo, un complemento  indirecto), puede omitirse la que antecede al complemento directo, para  evitar confusiones: _Presentó (a) su novio a sus padres_. Pero si el complemento directo es un nombre propio, es forzoso el uso de la preposición: _Presentó a Juan a sus padres._


----------



## Erreconerre

saeca said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> ¿Por favor alguien me puede despejar esta duda gramatical?
> 
> ¿Qué es lo correcto "yo *envío a *mi mensajero delante de ti" o "envío mi mensajero delante de ti"?
> Porque he encontrado esta frase de las dos formas.
> Pienso que lo correcto sería con preposición, enviar a, mandar a, ¿no?
> 
> Igual en esta frase:
> Señor Dios, envíanos (¿a?) tus santos ángeles, como enviaste (¿a?) dos ángeles al sepulcro para anunciar tu resurrección y como mandaste (¿a?) un Ángel para librar a San Pedro de la cárcel.
> 
> Mil gracias.


Se _envía algo_ y se _envía a alguien.
Te envío *a* mi representante, _pero_ te envío saludos.
_Lo mismo que _ves algo_, pero _ves *a* alguien_. O tocas algo, pero tocas *a* alguien. O quieres *a* tus padres, pero quieres un vaso de agua helada.


----------



## ukimix

Para mí tiene más sentido lo que dice la RAE, en el sentido de evitar confusiones. ¿Son estas dos expresiones equivalentes?: 

"Envio a su novio a sus padres" = "Envió a sus padres a su novio" 

Es muy confuso. Entonces, para evitar confusiones elimino la 'a' que antecede al complemento directo y dejo la que antecede al indirecto, según el conocimiento que tenga del caso el hablante. Por ejemplo: "Envió sus padres a su novio"; lo enviado son los padres y el novio es el destinatario de lo enviado. Se permite pues la eliminación de la 'a' en estos casos; y cuando no hay confusión también es válido colocarla. La regla genérica de anteponer la 'a' cuando se habla de personas tendría aquí una excepción.


----------



## dexterciyo

Cierto que es posible omitir la preposición en esos casos, pero no es el de la frase que estamos tratando, que solo lleva un complemento directo.

No obstante, por seguir buscándole un inconveniente, esta vez a la frase propuesta por la RAE, se podría resolver el problema de manera más natural, yo creo, usando la duplicación del complemento indirecto.

_Presenté a mis padres a mi novia.

*Les* presenté *a mis padres* a mi novia._

Un saludo.


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

Cuando aquel profesor dijo -años ha- "*el acusativo puede llevar la presposición 'a' o no llevar ninguna; y el dativo puede llevar las preposiciones 'a' o 'para' según los casos"*, me dije muy sagazmente: _Ojo, que una misma preposición con dos novios puede dar problemas en algún momento __. _Y a la vista está.

Pero no me refiero a lo que plantea *Saeca*, porque ese caso lo ven muy claro *Chileno*, *Osita *(# 5), *Dexter*, ACQM y *Erre*, y yo estoy de acuerdo con sus opiniones.

Me refiero al ejemplo del DPD, que sí tiene su intríngulis. Es decir que para expresar mi deseo de, pongamos por caso, llevar a mi novia a casa de mi hermana con el fin de que ésta la conozca, puedo decir:

_Voy a presentar a María a mi hermana_.

Sintácticamente es una frase correcta, según el DPD, pero los que me estuvieran oyendo no sabrían si... o si... (ya me entendéis). Y aquí, la ayuda de otro OI, tal como tú propones, *Dexter*, no tendría ningún efecto. Como tampoco lo tendría si en tu ejemplo ambos complementos fueran en plural:


dexterciyo said:


> Con permiso:_
> *Les* presenté *a mis padres* a mi novia *mis amigos*._




Total que nos hemos encontrado con un caso de clara ambigüedad (¡hombre, un oxímoron! ) en nuestro idioma pero que, en la práctica, francamente, no creo que tenga demasiada importancia.

Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

Hola, Lampiste.

Ya había pensado en esa posibilidad. Y claro está que la duplicación no ayuda en este caso. Supongo que, a efectos de entendimiento, el receptor puede hacer uso del sentido común en esa situación comunicativa para descifrar quién es presentado a quién.

Desde un punto de vista gramatical, verdad es que no hay forma de distinguir el CI del CD en las frases que propones.

Un fuerte saludo.


----------



## Lampiste

dexterciyo said:


> Supongo que, a efectos de entendimiento, el receptor puede hacer uso del sentido común en esa situación comunicativa para descifrar quién es presentado a quién.




Yo también lo creo, Dexter.

Un cordial saludo.
.....

Pues yo quiero decirle a *Lampiste* que su ejemplo (_Voy a presentar a María a mi hermana_.) tiene una pequeña vía de agua. Veamos dónde está (esto es para los amantes de las "adivinanzas de lógica"):

Si el que te está oyendo, amigo Lampiste, conoce la recomendación del apartado 1.2. d) de la página *a**² *del DPD (por ejemplo, *Osa_Menor* ) y sabe que tú también has leído esa página, deducirá que la presentada es María. Así de fácil.

Sí, porque de lo contrario, habrías invertido el orden de las personas en la frase, y a "mi hermana" no le habrías colocado la preposición "a" delante (sería un OD sin preposición en este caso, tal como dicha página aconseja). Es decir que habrías construido la frase de este modo:

_Voy a presentear(le) mi hermana a María._

Y así la presentada sería "mi hermana".


   (¡Ups!) Bueno, pues... cambio "mi hermana" por su nombre:

_Voy a presentar(le) a María a Laura._

Vaya, hombre: tú siempre tan escurridizo...
.


----------



## ACQM

ukimix said:


> Es claro que lleva preposición. Pero no resuelve la duda de los casos de los nombres genéricos como 'soldado', 'mensajero'.



Estoy contigo, más allá de lo que diga la norma, en que, algunas veces, las "personas" o seres personalizados pueden "despersonalizarse" y ser tratados como OD no de persona: los ángeles y los soldados y otros grupos de personas.

"Te envío al carpitero para que te arregle la puerta" (a aquél que conocemos) pero "te envío (a) un carpintero para que te arregle la puerta". 

En mi sector profesional, es normal llevar comisión por recomendar a otro profesional o también subcontratar algunos servicios, nosotros lo llamamos "enviar gente" sin preposición, no queda muy fino, pero es así. En otros casos decimos "Te envío a la administrativa (bueno, normalmente decimos "chica") a pagarte la factura" aquí envío a una persona concreta, no envío a cualquiera, no es una "pieza", como sí lo son los clientes, o los soldados para un país, o los ángeles para Dios, o el carpintero para los del seguro, ...


----------



## ukimix

ACQM said:


> Estoy contigo, más allá de lo que diga la norma, en que algunas veces cuando las "personas" o seres personalizados pueden "despersonalizarse" y ser tratados como OD no de persona: los ángeles y los soldados y otros grupos de personas.
> 
> "Te envío al carpitero para que te arregle la puerta" (a aquél carpintero que conocemos) pero "te envío (a) un carpintero para que te arregle la puerta".
> 
> En mi sector profesional, es normal llevar comisión por recomendar a otro profesional o también subcontratar algunos servicios, nosotros lo llamamos "enviar gente" sin preposición, no queda muy fino, pero es así. En otros casos decimos "Te envío a la administrativa (bueno, normalmente decimos "chica") a pagarte la factura" aquí envío a una persona concreta, no envío a cualquiera, no es una "pieza", como sí lo son los clientes, o los soldados para un país, o los ángeles para Dios, o el carpintero para los del seguro, ...



Muy cierto. También por aquí es muy común el uso de 'enviar gente': "Hay que enviar gente". Curiosamente también se usa: "Hay que enviar la gente". Uno creería incluso que es corriente no incluir la preposición cuando urge el envío: "Envíe los bomberos...¡Ya!"; puede no sonar fino, pero sí útil; y la utilidad es a la larga la madre de la gramática.


----------



## lavecilla

ACQM said:


> Publicado por *ukimix*
> Es claro que lleva preposición. Pero no resuelve la duda de los casos de los nombres genéricos como 'soldado', 'mensajero'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy contigo, más allá de lo que diga la norma, en que, algunas veces, las "personas" o seres personalizados pueden "despersonalizarse" y ser tratados como OD no de persona: los ángeles y los soldados y otros grupos de personas.
> 
> "Te envío al carpitero para que te arregle la puerta" (a aquél que conocemos) pero "te envío (a) un carpintero para que te arregle la puerta".
> 
> En mi sector profesional, es normal llevar comisión por recomendar a otro profesional o también subcontratar algunos servicios, nosotros lo llamamos "enviar gente" sin preposición, no queda muy fino, pero es así. En otros casos decimos "Te envío a la administrativa (bueno, normalmente decimos "chica") a pagarte la factura" aquí envío a una persona concreta, no envío a cualquiera, no es una "pieza", como sí lo son los clientes, o los soldados para un país, o los ángeles para Dios, o el carpintero para los del seguro, ...
Click to expand...



Creo que estáis en lo cierto, ukimix y ACQM: esa es la madre del cordero.

Mi opinión es que si le agregamos la preposición "a" al verbo *enviar* cuando hablemos de personas, (tanto determinadas como indeterminadas)  acertaremos siempre. 

Pero si se trata de personas indeterminadas, inconcretas, también estaremos haciendo lo correcto aunque no  incluyamos la citada preposición. Es decir que este caso admite las dos formas. Esa es mi modesta idea.

Unos ejemplos:

-Envíame (a) un carpintero... aunque, bien pensado, mejor será que me envíes *a*l jefe de la carpintería  

-Mándame (a) un albañil, y a ser posible, me mandas *a*l maestro de la obra  

-Dios envió (a) un ángel al sepulcro, y también, aquella misma noche, envió *a*l Ángel de la Guarda para proteger a Pedro.  


A mí me suena muy natural con y sin preposición cuando se trata de individuos de un colectivo, pero cuando se trata de individuos concretos entiendo que siempre debe llevar el verbo la repetida preposición. En el ejemplo de Errreconerre (_Te envío a mi representante_) se ve que lleva "a" porque es una persona determinada, pero no sería necesario que la llevase si la frase dijera: _Te envío (a) un representante _(persona indeterminada).

Buscando un respaldo a mi opinión, -y a ser posible de la Academia- voy a incluir por mi cuenta y riesgo el verbo *enviar *en ese etcétera que deja abierto el DPD después de los verbos _buscar, necesitar, preferir y querer _en el punto "*1.2. Doble uso*" de esta página, de la cual transcribo este párrafo:

"[...] En estos casos, la ausencia de la preposición implica que el complemento es inconcreto o inespecífico (es decir, alude a un individuo cualquiera dentro de la clase de personas designada por el nombre), mientras que el uso de la preposición implica que el complemento se refiere a una persona determinada de entre las de su clase, individualizada en la mente del hablante:[...]"

A seguir bien.


----------



## ukimix

lavecilla said:


> Creo que estáis en lo cierto, ukimix y ACQM: esa es la madre del cordero.
> 
> Mi opinión es que si le agregamos la preposición "a" al verbo *enviar* cuando hablemos de personas, (tanto determinadas como indeterminadas)  acertaremos siempre.
> 
> Pero si se trata de personas indeterminadas, inconcretas, también estaremos haciendo lo correcto aunque no  incluyamos la citada preposición. Es decir que este caso admite las dos formas. Esa es mi modesta idea.
> 
> Unos ejemplos:
> 
> -Envíame (a) un carpintero... aunque, bien pensado, mejor será que me envíes *a*l jefe de la carpintería
> 
> -Mándame (a) un albañil, y a ser posible, me mandas *a*l maestro de la obra
> 
> -Dios envió (a) un ángel al sepulcro, y también, aquella misma noche, envió *a*l Ángel de la Guarda para proteger a Pedro.
> 
> 
> A mí me suena muy natural con y sin preposición cuando se trata de individuos de un colectivo, pero cuando se trata de individuos concretos entiendo que siempre debe llevar el verbo la repetida preposición. En el ejemplo de Errreconerre (_Te envío a mi representante_) se ve que lleva "a" porque es una persona determinada, pero no sería necesario que la llevase si la frase dijera: _Te envío (a) un representante _(persona indeterminada).
> 
> Buscando un respaldo a mi opinión, -y a ser posible de la Academia- voy a incluir por mi cuenta y riesgo el verbo *enviar *en ese etcétera que deja abierto el DPD después de los verbos _buscar, necesitar, preferir y querer _en el punto "*1.2. Doble uso*" de esta página, de la cual transcribo este párrafo:
> 
> "[...] En estos casos, la ausencia de la preposición implica que el complemento es inconcreto o inespecífico (es decir, alude a un individuo cualquiera dentro de la clase de personas designada por el nombre), mientras que el uso de la preposición implica que el complemento se refiere a una persona determinada de entre las de su clase, individualizada en la mente del hablante:[...]"
> 
> A seguir bien.




Que buena explicación.  Gracias


----------



## jazmin1492

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola
> 
> “Su jefe lo envió a México.“
> Creo que se debe corregir a las
> Siguientes frases.
> 
> ¿Son correctas ?
> 
> →　Su jefe le mandó a España.
> →Su jefe le envió a ir a España.
> Hiro Sasaki
> 
> ​



Su jefe lo mandó a España por cuestiones de trabajo.
Su jefe lo envió a México a arreglar unos asuntos.  

Según yo son correctas las dos.

¨Su jefe lo envió a ir a España¨ no me suena bien o ¿A quién le parece que suena bien esa oración? suena mejor ¨Su jefe lo envió a España por/a...¨
Por cierto sustituyo ¨le¨por ¨lo¨ en tus ejemplos porque según yo es leísmo en tus ejemplos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias


Hiro


----------



## saeca

¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------

